
Why We Hate Google Glass – And All New Tech - amitkumar01
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/15/why-we-hate-google-glass-and-all-new-tech/
======
MilnerRoute
I wonder if we'll see public service ads about etiquette for Google Glass.
("Google Glass -- wear it in your home, not in the street.") That Penny Arcade
cartoon did make a good point. What if you walked out your front door, and
every single person on your street had a video camera hoisted onto their
shoulder?

They're still showing reminders to turn off your cellphone when you're in a
movie theatre. (In fact, they're also still sorting out all the ramifications
of cellphones and drivers.) The technology arrives, and then our society
fumbles around over how we'll use it...and often over many years. The best
argument for the importance of Google Glass is that its potential is
disturbing enough to provoke this conversation....

------
taeric
People don't unilaterally love Glass yet, in my cynical view, because there
has not been a marketing push for it.

Remember back to the day it was first introduced. People bloody sky dived to
the stage wearing them. Every where you looked it was the second coming of
amazing.

Now that there is no real marketing push by those that are looking to sell,
the only thing we have left are the voices of those that don't like it.

I'm not convinced it will be amazing. I'm also still open to the idea that it
has its uses. I just don't know what they are, right off. (Well, I have a few
ideas, but nothing amazing.)

------
frenger
I think it's less fear of the unknown, more the fact that we've recently
opened the Pandora's box of surveillance (in the public consciousness at
least) and we know that this device will step up the pervasiveness by another
large factor. People are uneasy, and to write this off simply as silly
ignorance or lack of imagination is, I think, rather patronising.

~~~
NPC82
I agree. Frankly, if these become popular to the extent predicted in the
article, I think pushing the privacy issue may potentially be the Glass'
greatest potential accomplishment.

That's a silver lining no matter how you see the potential in 'Glass.

------
thedrbrian
No I think this is why people don't like glass

[http://penny-arcade.com/comic/2013/06/14](http://penny-
arcade.com/comic/2013/06/14)

